# FlowPlayer, rtmp Stream abspielen



## Björn End (2. April 2013)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen versuche ich meinen rtmp-Stream via FlowPlayer in meine Seite einzubinden. Ich habe die Anleitung auf: http://flash.flowplayer.org/plugins/streaming/rtmp.html

Ich habe es versucht in einen Kompletten HTML Code einzubauen. Leider Ohne Erfolg. Weis vielleicht jemand, wie ich dieses Lösen kann?

mein Stream: rtmp://85.214.251.104/shoutcast
File: Stream

Über einen ansatz zum Testen würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## Rainve (3. April 2013)

Hallo!

Etwas mehr Informationen wären hilfreich.
Was genau klappt nicht?
Was heißt in einen kompletten HTML Code einbauen? In eine fertige Seite?

Da ich nicht selbst nicht wusste was rtmp ist hab ich mal kurz gegoogelt und das hier gefunden. Vielleicht hilfts ja. Ich persönlich würde dir ja von Flash abraten und dir einen Player mit HTML5 empfehlen.

Ansonsten frage ich mich noch was ich mit deinem Link anfangen soll? Sendest du von dort die Daten deines Streams oder was soll man damit machen? Wenn du es nicht erklären kannst mach doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Problem und stell sie hoch.

Ansonsten könntest du noch Streamingdienste im Internet verwenden und diese in deine Seite einbauen. Kosten soweit ich weis auch nichts bzw. relativ wenig.


----------



## Björn End (6. April 2013)

Hallo,

ersteinmal Danke für die Antwort. Wie du vielleicht schon via Google erfahren hast, ist RTMP ein Streaming Format für Flash. Im Grunde genommen würde ich auch von Flash abraten. Mein Vorhaben war folgendes:

Gerne möchte ich eine kleine Veranstaltung in der Zukunft via Video/Audio Stream im Internet Übertragen. Da habe ich als erstes an die einbindung mit HTML5 gedacht. Möglich ist dieses z. B. via Icecast2 und OGG. Leider habe ich keine funktionierenden (bzw. zuverlässige) Software gefunden. VLC bietet zwar die möglichkeit, aber Video und Audio sind NICHT Syncron, welches aber nötig ist. Mit Linux ist alles etwas einfacher, dort gibt es den GStreamer und viele andere. Grundkenntnisse in Linux besitze ich, aber habe schon seit ewigkeiten kein Linux Betriebssystem mehr am laufen gehabt und möchte mich auch in Zukunft dort nicht hineinarbeiten. Auf einem Server setze ich dieses ein, aber Privat möchte ich dieses nicht nutzen.

Nun, da eine einbindung via HTML5 wegfällt, viel mir Flash-Streaming an. Bei einem evtl. bekannten Webradio habe ich die Einbindung eines Video-Streams gesehen. 

Einen Flash-Server habe ich via Red5 auf einem Ubuntu 10 ans laufen gebracht. Mit meinem Windows7-Laptop Sende ich nun mit dem "NSV-Tool" auf einen Shoutcast-Server. Der Red5-FlashServer wandelt diesen Stream in einen Flash-Stream um.

Zur Erklärung, NSV ist ein Format von AOL (Winamp Media-Player). Es wurde vor geraumer Zeit ein Tool entwicket (weiterentwicklung wurde leider aufgegeben), welches Video und Audio signal auf einen Shoutcast-Server streamt.

Nun, bis hier hin läuft alles wunderbar! Red5 liefert einen Test-Flash-Player mit, in welchem man den Stream anschauen kann. FUNKTIONIERT!

Nun möchte ich diesen RTMP-Flash Stream auf einer HTML Seite einbinden. Es gibt mir 2 bekannte Player. JWPlayer und Flow-Player. Beide bieten die möglichkeit RTMP-Streams einzubinden. Leider habe ich nach 5 Tagen "fummeln" es aufzugeben den Stream mit dem aktuellen JW Player anzuschauen. (Mit einer älteren Version funktioniert es, leider nur bedingt).

Nun blieb mir noch der Flow Player, dieser bietet eine Anleitung für die Einbindung von RTMP-Streams.

Es wird folgender Beispiel-Code beschrieben:


```
$f("live", "http://releases.flowplayer.org/swf/flowplayer-3.2.16.swf", {
 
    clip: {
        url: 'my_lifecast',
        live: true,
        // configure clip to use influxis as our provider, it uses our rtmp plugin
        provider: 'influxis'
    },
 
    // streaming plugins are configured under the plugins node
    plugins: {
 
        // here is our rtpm plugin configuration
        influxis: {
            url: "flowplayer.rtmp-3.2.12.swf",
 
            // netConnectionUrl defines where the streams are found
            netConnectionUrl: 'rtmp://cyzy7r959.rtmphost.com/flowplayer'
        }
    }
});
```

Diesen habe ich wie folgt eingebunden:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<script>
$f("live", "http://releases.flowplayer.org/swf/flowplayer-3.2.16.swf", {
 
    clip: {
        url: 'Stream',
        live: true,
        // configure clip to use influxis as our provider, it uses our rtmp plugin
        provider: 'influxis'
    },
 
    // streaming plugins are configured under the plugins node
    plugins: {
 
        // here is our rtpm plugin configuration
        influxis: {
            url: "flowplayer.rtmp-3.2.12.swf",
 
            // netConnectionUrl defines where the streams are found
            netConnectionUrl: 'rtmp://85.214.251.104/shoutcast'
        }
    }
});
</script> 
<head>
</head>

<body>

<!-- widescreen container, 560x240 (clip dimensions) * 1.15, center splash -->
<div id="live" style="width:644px;height:276px;margin:0 auto;text-align:center">
</div>

</body>
</html>
```

Leider wird kein Video angezeigt. Ich hoffe ich konnte ausreichend Infos geben. Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Ich verzweifel hier ;-)

Ich danke schoneinmal im vorraus für die Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------

